# Wasserverlust -> Bachlauf



## tomberlin55 (12. Mai 2008)

Natürlich verliert ein Teich Wasser, aber ich habe hier ein Problem:
Ich habe einen Bachlauf gebaut, indem ich mit Zement einen Bachlauf ausmodelliert habe.
Wenn ich aber Wasser durchlaufen lassen, dann habe ich einen erheblichen Verlust im Teich. Ich verliere so 1 cm pro 6 Stunden.
Wenn ich den Bachlauf mit einer Folie belege, dann habe ich keinen Verlust mehr.
Die Frage ist, ob es nun im Beton einen Riß gibt oder durch den Beton Wasser einsickert, oder ob durch die Steine das Wasser spritzt und so verdunstet???
Wer hat da Ideen.
Hier ein paar Bilder:
Foto 
Foto 

Foto


----------



## Annett (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasserverlust -> Bachlauf*

Hallo Tom?!

Willkommen bei uns im Forum.


> Die Frage ist, ob es nun im Beton einen Riß gibt oder durch den Beton Wasser einsickert, oder ob durch die Steine das Wasser spritzt und so verdunstet???


Leider sind wir alle genauso wenig Hellseher, wie Du. 
Wenn Du das vor Ort nicht sehen/ergründen kannst, wie dann wir?

Mit welchem Material hast Du denn den Bachlauf gebaut? Nur "Zement" wird es ja hoffentlich nicht gewesen sein.
Spritzt es an den Seiten/unterste Stufe gegen außerhalb liegende Steine, Stauden etc.? 

Das beste bei einem Bachlauf ist es, mit einer Folie unter den ganzen Aufbauten zu arbeiten. Außerdem sollte nicht direkt auf Mutterboden oder gar aufgeschüttete Hügel ohne Verdichtung gebaut werden. 
Durch Frost und spätere Setzungserscheinungen kann das (ohne Folie) sonst nur undicht werden!

Siehst Du während eines längeren Betriebes feuchte Stellen außerhalb des Wasserlaufes?
Wieviel m² hat denn Dein Teich? Ich frage wegen der verschwundenen Wassermenge, denn 1cm ist relativ. (Bei 1m² sind das gerade mal 10l, bei 10m² schon 100l.)
Derzeit ist bei uns hier die Verdunstung extrem hoch - ich habe Schalen fast vollsonnig auf der Terrasse=windexponiert stehen, bei denen kann ich jeden Tag 1cm nachfüllen. 
Dabei haben die nicht mal einen Bachlauf, der auf jeden Fall die Verdunstung noch erhöht!


----------



## tomberlin55 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasserverlust -> Bachlauf*

Der Bachlauf besteht aus Estrich, ich habe so ein Zeug untergemischt, was ihn Wasserundurlässig machen soll.
Unter dem Estrich ist Teichfolie gelegt, so dass eigentlich kein Wasser in den Boden versickern kann.

Ich kann nicht erkennen, dass das Wasser wegspritzt und feucht ist auch nichts.

Der Teich ist so circa 3x3 Meter.

Der Wasserverlust ist durch den Bachlauf, denn wenn ich ihn ausmache verliert der Teich auch Wasser aber in einem Tag die Menge, die in einer Stunde weg ist, wenn der Bachlauf an ist.

Ich habe eine dünne Baufolie in den Bachlauf gelegt und meine, dass dann der Verlust nicht da ist. Die Frage ist nun, ob es an einer Undichtigkeit oder an dem Wegspritzen liegt???

Ich werde mir mal diese "Streichfolie" kaufen, die man zwischen Rigips und Fliesen in Feuchräumen macht. Das soll es auch in Grau geben. Hoffentlich löst das mein Problem...


----------

